# My Bearded Dragon, Quigley.



## sushisurf13 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are a couple pics I took last week. This little guy is very special to us. He is such cool lizard! Enjoy!


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 17, 2010)

Very well taken pictures,,,,, is he a model?? he has a male pose lol!!

Great pics xx


----------



## Isa (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww he is sooo cute  I love the way he is looking at the camera


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2010)

With him next to that tire, he could be Beardzilla!!!!Is he outside free?
I love beardies.
Na


----------



## sushisurf13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nay said:


> With him next to that tire, he could be Beardzilla!!!!Is he outside free?
> I love beardies.
> Na



Quigley is allowed to roam my back yard, weather permitting. He usually hangs out in my orange tree, in the jasmine bush or under the bar-b-q.
He is very predictable.



Kymiie said:


> Very well taken pictures,,,,, is he a model?? he has a male pose lol!!
> 
> Great pics xx



Thanks, He is quite photogenic. He thinks he will be on the cover of GQ magazine! I think he'd make a great "Cover Boy"


----------

